# What about Gitanes?



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

I recall about 45 years I had two Gitanes followed by a Raleigh Competition, A Romic, Benotto, two Bassos, a Klein, two Bianchis, and finally a Pinarello. Sorry, I got carried away with a bit of nostalgia.

Back to my point. I've yet to see a Gitane on this site! Anyone?


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

My first "real" road bike was 1985 Gitane Victoire. Really wanted a Peugeot Ventoux, but income was limited to my neighborhood newspaper route and picking apples at the local orchard. Does Gitane even exist any more? At the time I got mine, they seemed pretty common, being ridden by Renault/Elf and later Systeme U pro teams.


----------



## biminyrd (Jul 21, 2012)

I had one of the first cyclocross bikes here, it was a Gitane, approx 1997, lugged steel frame with a weird scalloped head tube lugs, that had to get shaved down really far for the headset to seat properly. It was a beauty, I don't have any pictures, but raced it and rode it for work as a messenger in san francisco.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Like you, my first good bike was a Gitane, a Tour de France. I sold my Martin 12 string guitar to get the money to buy it -- about $250. It was 1971 or 1972, I can't remember which. I had a good time on it, but I hated the Simplex derailleurs, and I continually lusted for Campy components. The bicycle was also a size or two too big. Within a couple years, I sold it to get an Italvega Nuovo Record. The workmanship on the Italvega was even sloppier than that on the Gitane, but the Italian style geometry, Campy components and proper sizing made it much more enjoyable to me. I rode that bicycle for 21 years. It's now in the hands of a friend.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Bill Bikie said:


> Back to my point. I've yet to see a Gitane on this site! Anyone?


Do a search on this site and you will get some hits. Dave Hickey (one of the mods on RBR) is usually around to give advice on Gitanes.

The Gitane was one of the early big names in the 70's bike boom. I remember going into a bike store and the store was crammed with about 80% Gitanes. It was the foreign alternative to those who were trying to avoid the uncool Schwinn Varsity.


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

My grail bike that I'm still searching for is a mid 80's Gitane Pro with a frame of Columbus tubing. Pretty much the replica of what Hinault, LeMond and Fignon rode in the TDF in the early to mid 80's.
Gitanes interest me because they are less common than the other two big brands of French bikes (Peugeot and Motobecane) and have nice understated graphics, detailing and finish.

Chombi
1972 Line Seeker CF road bike
1984 Peugeot PSV
1985 Vitus Plus Carbone 7
1986 Alan Carbonio Record


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice, I converted a mid-80s Gitane Professional to a fixie. I don't have a photo now but I will post when I snap one.

My first venture into old style fixies. This bike has the number plate piece still on the top tube.


----------

